
Fed looking into central bank digital coins - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-fed-brainard/fed-looking-into-central-bank-digital-coins-brainard-says-idUSKBN1ZZ2XF
======
chriscatoya
When the day comes to pass, we will definitely need to have 2 things:

1) a way to keep debt securitization under control. The rate we saw
institutions repackage loans and "insure" them with paper was astronomical and
would be dwarfed by equivalents on-chain. Contagion-squared.

2) less friction in a fiat-token on/off ramp means financial institutions are
going to need to have a real strategy on blockchain projects. There will be
less separation between tokens and traditional markets. Trading patterns of
crypto moonboys could potentially spill over to non-crypto markets.

